# OT Oberon Handbags



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Does anyone have one of the Oberon Handbags.  As I was browsing their site I fell in love with their Avenue of Trees Tote.  I have never spent that much on a handbag in my life!!!! 

I bought myself the Kindle 2 for my 50th birthday with the excuse that "you only turn 50 once".  Now I may have to start another "fund" and use that excuse again. This really surprises me because I am not normally a big "purse person". My co workers rave about Coach, Vera Bradley etc., but I have always been more about function than form.  The beauty of the Oberon products just stuns me.

Does anyone own one?


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I did buy one, River Garden in red.  It's absolutely gorgeous, and I do carry it on occasion.  Honestly though, most of the time I default back to my *Ameribag* healthy back bag.  As pretty as the Oberon bag is, it's carrying space just isn't organized well for me.  The Ameribag is just easier and more convenient to carry.  It has slots for glasses, celphones, etc. - not to mention having a slot inside the perfect size for my K2.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

First, I have to say, that Oberon Handbags definitely fall under the umbrella of Kindle Accessories--you can fit a Kindle in it, right? So it's NOT off topic. 

Several members have them, I believe. Somewhere there's a thread or two...I'll look!

Here they are:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1287.25.html
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2636.0.html
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3065.0.html

Betsy


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Betsy!  

I should have done a search...I really liked seeing the inside of the handbag.

These boards have been a great (all though costly) resourse.  

Thanks again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No problem, we cut new members some slack.  Once you get to Shakespeare level, you're flogged for not doing a search  

So, here's the real question:  are you going to get one?  (You deserve it, you know!)



Betsy


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope to get it... eventually.  I'll have to start an Oberon stash.

We have a son in college so that takes a lot of our disposable income!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That sounds like a plan!  We can all identify with the kids in college thing.  When does your son graduate?  What's he studying?

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Sbell1, if you want the Oberon Handbag, then do save up for it. I don't have it, but it looks so pretty as well as functional on the site & the Kindle should fit.   Sorry, another enabler here.
JetJammer, I just ordered the Ameribag in small from Sierra Trading Company or Post.. It should arrive by Mon. What size did you get & where did you buy it? I got a great deal, but am concerned if it's large enough for my Kindle 2. Also, it said on the site that I might not get the rubber grip on the shoulder strap. I'm praying that I get that as I want the strap to stay securely on my shoulder.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I actually purchased mine in a leather store a year or so ago. It's a classic poly suede, and though I don't remember what size they called it, looking at their website I'd say it's probably a *small*. The inside pocket holds the K2 inside my Waterfield sleeve perfectly. I have also carried my Kindle inside an M-Edge Platform case, and it fits that as well. I don't carry a ton of stuff with me, but the small seems to me to be quite generous in size and has more space than I need.

Hmm, as for the shoulder strap, I'm not sure I'd call it a rubber grip. The strap is suede on the top, and regular leather on the underside, so it does grip quite nicely. I've never noticed an issue with it slipping.

Although there is no photo of the inside of the bag, here's a link to the company website.

http://www.ameribag.com/


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Betsy,

My son is finishing his first year of pharmacy school...3 more to go! This is after completing 4 yrs. for his 
BS in Biology. 

I had saved for my Kindle and luckily had a little extra for the M-Edge cover and Decal girl skin. Those came from the great
info on this board. I will have to post a picture. The pictures really help a newbie decide on accessories.

My family knows to get me Amazon certificates for my birthday but the cash gift from my employer is going into the purse fund.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Sbell1, 

I'll be following your step.    My daughter is going to the university this fall. Her major is Biology. She wants to go to medical school so we are saving money but I bought Oberon's Wild Rose handbag few month ago. I said to myself that "I might not be able to buy things I want when I want soon so I should buy it now."


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Shizu,

You are right...buy while you still can! 

Many things now we speak of as AC...After College.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I've been eyeing the river garden in red for awhile now.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I only have fur kids so instead of college I can support my Oberon habit..


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I just ordered an Oberon bold celtic tote in black and wine.  I thought about the tree of lufe handbag, but i was afraid it would be to small. I'vebeentossing back and forth between the two for weeks and finally decided I needed the spacein the tote. I'm excited to get it but i guess it will be a while still.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Red said:


> I just ordered an Oberon bold celtic tote in black and wine. I thought about the tree of lufe handbag, but i was afraid it would be to small. I'vebeentossing back and forth between the two for weeks and finally decided I needed the spacein the tote. I'm excited to get it but i guess it will be a while still.


PLEASE post pics asap!!! Yours will be beautiful


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

According to UPS tracking my bold celtic tote in black and wine is supposed to be delivered today. I'm very excited. But I've never posted pictures on the net and I don't know how. Is there a thread here that explains? I tried a search but got nada.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Red said:


> According to UPS tracking my bold celtic tote in black and wine is supposed to be delivered today. I'm very excited. But I've never posted pictures on the net and I don't know how. Is there a thread here that explains? I tried a search but got nada.


Hi there - check this thread out...i found it under the photo gallery board...stickied at the top of the board

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,211.0.html


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks, I did a search for posting pictures and got a gazillion, but couldn't find a how too...


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm so disappointed that the design is only on one side of their bags. But I'm glad I found out before I bought one.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I'm so disappointed that the design is only on one side of their bags. But I'm glad I found out before I bought one.


I just noticed that when I went back and looked over some KB pics. I am also glad I noticed it before purchase. Thanks KB for the pics!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I prefer the design only on one side because I'm afraid I'd cause uneven wear on the design on the side carried toward my body. Funny how people have different tastes. I got my bold celtic tote in wine and black and have been stopped by 7 strangers in 3 days asking about it. It really is beautiful. Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh wow, they are expanding and doing well it seems.


----------

